# توليد الغاز من الطاقة الضوئية



## محسن 9 (24 أغسطس 2006)

*توليد الغاز من الطاقة الضوئية*
*هناك العديد من الاكتشافات التي تمت عن طريق الاستفادة من الضوء ، وقد عُرف منذ وقت طويل أن الطاقة الحرارية تثير الذرات ، أما الآن فقد اُكتشف أن الطاقة الضوئية أيضاً يمكنها أن تثير الذرات ، وقد تمت الاستفادة من ذلك في أنتاج غاز الهيدروجين . 
ويمكن استخدام غاز الهيدروجين كوقود ؛ لأنه لا يتسبب في تلويث الجو بدرجة كبيرة . 
فهناك كمية كبيرة من غاز الهيدروجين والأكسجين في الماء ، إلا أنه يصعب فصلهما عن بعضهما . أما الآن فقد اكتشف العلماء أن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية القادمة من الشمس يمكنها فصل الهيدروجين عن الأكسجين . وتعرف هذه العملية باسم التحلل الضوئي . 
ونظراً لأن هذه العملية بطيئة فقد قام العلماء بتسريعها ؛ وذلك بمزج بعض المواد الكيماوية مع الماء ، ويمكن تكرار استخدام المواد الكيماوية نفسها لمرات عديدة ( عامل مساعد ) . وهناك آمال كبيرة معلقة على النجاح في إنتاج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين بهذه الطريقة . 

يمكن إنتاج 100 لتر من الهيدروجين السائل في يوم مشمس ، وهذه الكمية تكفي لتشغيل سيارة صغيرة لعدة أيام *


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا م.محسن والف شكر على الافادة

الله يرضى عليك


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز صحيح موضوع جميل وان شاء الله يكتب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

محسن 9 قال:


> *توليد الغاز من الطاقة الضوئية*
> *هناك العديد من الاكتشافات التي تمت عن طريق الاستفادة من الضوء ، وقد عُرف منذ وقت طويل أن الطاقة الحرارية تثير الذرات ، أما الآن فقد اُكتشف أن الطاقة الضوئية أيضاً يمكنها أن تثير الذرات ، وقد تمت الاستفادة من ذلك في أنتاج غاز الهيدروجين .
> ويمكن استخدام غاز الهيدروجين كوقود ؛ لأنه لا يتسبب في تلويث الجو بدرجة كبيرة .
> فهناك كمية كبيرة من غاز الهيدروجين والأكسجين في الماء ، إلا أنه يصعب فصلهما عن بعضهما . أما الآن فقد اكتشف العلماء أن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية القادمة من الشمس يمكنها فصل الهيدروجين عن الأكسجين . وتعرف هذه العملية باسم التحلل الضوئي .
> ...


شكرا جزيلا 

وان امكن الروابط لتلك الموضوعات فهى من مجال اهتماماتى وشكرا لك


----------



## ابوحسان5 (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وارجو لك التوفيق كما اتسائل كيف يمكن جمع او توليد الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه نهارا من الشمس اذا امكن الرد شاكرا اهتمامكم


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (30 يناير 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


----------



## abdulah2 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ان امكن لمهندسنا الفاضل وضع المواد وتفاصيلها لان الموضوع عام


----------

